
What Does It Take To Be An Entrepreneur? - jmarbach
http://jmarbach.com/what-does-it-take-to-be-an-entrepreneur
======
sosuke
What was the advertisement for anyway?

~~~
jmarbach
The ad was self-promotional for Entrepreneur Magazine.

